# How do I use the Tall Display Case?



## Gladtobemom (Jun 24, 2013)

I have the museum upstairs now.  I rented a display room and bought the display case.   I saw a video of someone's house with display cases with stuff inside.  

How do I use the "Tall Display Case" and the "Exhibit Partition?"


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

Gladtobemom said:


> I have the museum upstairs now.  I rented a display room and bought the display case.   I saw a video of someone's house with display cases with stuff inside.
> 
> How do I use the "Tall Display Case" and the "Exhibit Partition?"



No idea. I just bought the Tall Display Case earlier, and I was like, "Cool! I can put something in this!"

Nope.


----------



## Minuet (Jun 24, 2013)

It's like a table top. Walk up to it and put what you want by going to your inventory and click display.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

Minuet said:


> It's like a table top. Walk up to it and put what you want by going to your inventory and click display.



Really? I tried putting dandelions in it, and they just went to the side of it... =(


----------



## Minuet (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't know then. Were you right in front of it?


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

Minuet said:


> I don't know then. Were you right in front of it?



Yep


----------



## Minuet (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh maybe I was talking about the wrong one then. The only other thing I can think of is talking to Cyrus to see what he says.


----------



## sydney (Jun 24, 2013)

hmm
 is that the one with glass? Things should be able to go inside of it...


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 24, 2013)

sydney said:


> hmm
> is that the one with glass? Things should be able to go inside of it...



There's already something inside of it... It's like a painting or something...


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh please.  Ive seen youtube videos of this case with stuff inside and I can't seem to figure out a way.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, I've tried numerous items, including a painting.   I've piled them on top of one another in my pockets, I've stood in front of it and hit ever button and hit display on numerous items.   I've done it in my museum display room, in my house, and I've even tried  piling them on top of each other in my cabinet.   

This is so frustrating.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried this and couldn't figure it out either.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jun 25, 2013)

Well, I've tried everything I can think of and nothing works. 

I've piled things onto it in my pocket.
Stood in front of it and picked "display"
Tried paintings, items, and even tried to "shove" things into it.  

I'm stumped.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jul 2, 2013)

Now . . . I have the glass display and it works great.   But the Flat Display and the Tall Display .  . . can't make them work.  

Does ANYONE know if we're supposed to display anything in these?


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I sold this huge, BLASTED THING!  It's the paperweight of the New Leaf Gods.


----------



## toops (Jul 2, 2013)

you can take them to cyrus as customize the painting inside of it like other furniture with fabric


----------

